# rare allentown pa bottles



## pa digger (Jul 4, 2005)

hope you enjoy these


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 4, 2005)

nice. very crisp and clean


----------



## atdadump (Jul 4, 2005)

Did you dig the J.J.? My son dug one two years ago in an almost dug-out dump. I found two others with it, but they were broke unfortunatly, also an identical in like a deep- aqua color. I did buy the one he found when he wanted to sell it, just to keep it in the family.


----------



## pa digger (Jul 4, 2005)

was that the one that was on e bay?  did you dig it in catty? as that is the area that most 95% of the dug ones were found.  maybe 1% were dug in allentown.  i did not dig this one, i bought it from a guy who does not collect sodas or beers. he found it a few years back at brimfield mass for $85.00  what a deal.  it cost me $1,500.00 and i was very very happy to have paid that for it.  the last one in glass works auction a friend of mine bought and if i can remember right was around $2,100.00 with the buyer premium.

 keep digging for a whole one

 pa digger


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm liking those bottles. I have a Wise in Cobalt.


----------



## pa digger (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Road Dog:  

 Thanks for the pic, i can give you a little history info on the wise bottles from allentown pa.  The one i have in the post is the  1st wise of allentown green iron pontil bottle.  there are only 2 whole ones known and it also exist in blue only 3 or so known.  Next is the D wise bottles a couple known in iron pontil, but of the dozen or so known most are smooth base ones.  And last but not least is the James wise bottles all are smooth base and are know in a green aqua, cobalt blue, sapphire blue, pony and squats.  There are also 2 mold varients that i know of, one is the I in wise lines up with the the T in allentown on the embossing, that is the 1st mold on the james wise bottles.  The 2nd mold on the james wise bottles has the I in wise more to the right and it does not line up with the T in allentown.   The pic in this post is a copy taken from micro film from a 1865 allentown newspaper, also in the ad it shows brewers and says wise daniel, S 6th c Union and that also was taken from the same source but from a 1860 paper.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info Pa Digger. I have alot of Pa. Sodas most are pontilled.


----------



## atdadump (Jul 6, 2005)

The J.J. I have was not listed on ebay, I was with him when he dug the bottle near Lehighton,Pa. There were two others with it that were broke. I've been meaning to get back there, but it just did't happen yet. The dump is also loaded with poison.


----------



## O.T. digger (Aug 16, 2005)

My EX girlfriend moved from Oklahoma to Saxton PA I wish I could have went with her


----------



## ilovebottles (Aug 31, 2005)

HI,

  Nice bottles.


----------



## atdadump (Aug 31, 2005)

Question for you Pa. collectors? Has anyone ever come across any bottles with Hess Bros. Allentown Pa. I recently found a small med. type bottle thats clear and approx 3 inches high, Cork enclosure with the seam to the shoulder. Could this be from the original Hess Bros Store that was in Allentown. Does anyone know when this store was founded. I will post a pic later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bottlefly (Aug 31, 2005)

B E A utiful bottles!   If you come across any from Mount Pleasant, Pa. I'd sure like to hear from you.


----------



## lil digger (Nov 20, 2011)

love the hottenstine!!


----------

